
Sending secret messages over the distributed web (Build an IPFS JavaScript ĐApp) - carsonfarmer
https://medium.com/textileio/building-an-interplanetary-đapp-from-scratch-51f9b8be5a74
======
LinuxBender
This looks like an interesting project, though you may find some people
skeptical of using javascript in the context of sending secret messages. I
could be in the minority on this one.

Wouldn't exposing window.ipfs on every web page add any attack vectors or
break any domain security constraints?

